# Tennis clubs/centres in Vancouver



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!

Just quick question are they any Tennis clubs/centres in Vancouver? I am a keen tennis player and I would like to continue playing it when I do come on over to Canada later on in the year.

Any useful information is always greatly appreciated

Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just quick question are they any Tennis clubs/centres in Vancouver? I am a keen tennis player and I would like to continue playing it when I do come on over to Canada later on in the year.
> 
> ...


Google is your friend.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Yes many, many MANY!!! Do you know where you will you be living? There were several just around the corner from where I lived in West Van.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ann-JulietteGenevieve said:


> Yes many, many MANY!!! Do you know where you will you be living? There were several just around the corner from where I lived in West Van.


Thats great to hear....good news indeed! I have no idea where i'll be living as I don't know the city at all.....i've done little research but I know it isn't enough. What would you suggest for a nice area to live in? Nothing to expensive but average pricing is something I would be interested.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

*the city I love!*



ChungyUK said:


> Thats great to hear....good news indeed! I have no idea where i'll be living as I don't know the city at all.....i've done little research but I know it isn't enough. What would you suggest for a nice area to live in? Nothing to expensive but average pricing is something I would be interested.


I would suggest you get on Craigslist Vancouver BC to see prices. I don't think $1600 is expensive - so it’s all relative. East Vancouver can be somewhat to VERY rough (East Hastings is a good place to NOT be after dark!). West Van (and parts of North Van) is generally the posh part. North Van seems to be more average. What is your job? 
My job is in the US - I spend two weeks in Washington and two weeks in Vancouver so I don’t need to live in downtown – at the moment I’m looking at condos right in the heart of Downtown (but not until AFTER the Olympics!!!!!) Off Robson street – but I’ve also fallen in love with a place I’ve stayed before which is right on the water in North Vancouver.
I’ve stayed in Richmond, lived in New Westminster (called New West) & Burnaby and heard BAD things about Surrey – but it’s probably useless if you are going to work downtown to try to get a place in Surrey – it’s just too far away!
When I was working for a studio (which I do each autumn) I have a place I rent in New West near a major thoroughfare because although it’s a good distance out – it’s actually faster to hop on the highway and get to the studio then it is to drive from the heart of downtown!
If you know where you will be working it will make it easier to give you info!
Can you tell I adore this city?
AJ


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ann-JulietteGenevieve said:


> I would suggest you get on Craigslist Vancouver BC to see prices. I don't think $1600 is expensive - so it’s all relative. East Vancouver can be somewhat to VERY rough (East Hastings is a good place to NOT be after dark!). West Van (and parts of North Van) is generally the posh part. North Van seems to be more average. What is your job?
> My job is in the US - I spend two weeks in Washington and two weeks in Vancouver so I don’t need to live in downtown – at the moment I’m looking at condos right in the heart of Downtown (but not until AFTER the Olympics!!!!!) Off Robson street – but I’ve also fallen in love with a place I’ve stayed before which is right on the water in North Vancouver.
> I’ve stayed in Richmond, lived in New Westminster (called New West) & Burnaby and heard BAD things about Surrey – but it’s probably useless if you are going to work downtown to try to get a place in Surrey – it’s just too far away!
> When I was working for a studio (which I do each autumn) I have a place I rent in New West near a major thoroughfare because although it’s a good distance out – it’s actually faster to hop on the highway and get to the studio then it is to drive from the heart of downtown!
> ...


Wow you speak very highly of Vancouver and yes I can tell you really enjoy it there. Well I haven't got a job lined up yet but I would be interested in spending say a year in Vancouver. I am still in the UK and I feel I'd like to sample a new life and sample a new culture. My intentions are to come on over around November time and spend up to one year....I might stay longer there if I feel settled. Could you recommend any good websites to look for jobs in Canada. 

I already have my combined degree in Computing and Business so I know this will help me find jobs easily. I will of course apply for jobs online and try secure interviews before I jet off thats the plan. If I can't then I will probably just fly out there and look for jobs. I don't know too much about the city but I know its a nice city that has a lot going for it. I know its like in the top 3 best cities to live in or something and compare to UK life Canada is much more relaxed and less stressful....and also the crime wave isn't as bad as the UK.

For the moment I won't be looking into until around August time as I still feel its early days. If you could provide me with more useful information then that would be fantastic.

Cheers for your help!!!

Steve


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

ChungyUK, Just to maybe help you out for future questions, there is a Search button right on top of the Canada Forum Homepage (where all the posts are summarized) and you can search the forum for previous posts where job sites have been listed or similar questions have been asked by clicking on the SEARCH THIS FORUM button. I have found this button to be extremely helpful before I ask questions since I get a lot of information (after reading several posts) vs. posting it again. i think it also saves time since the information is already there vs. new responses for posts coming in etc etc etc.

Hope that helps...this button is often overlooked and its "power" underestimated!

Good Luck on your future move.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Jobs: Sorry – I’m no hope for you there – computers et al, isn’t my field and I’ve never attempted to get a job in Canada.
I CAN however recommend a course of action. Assuming your job is one mentioned on THE LIST, I would strongly recommend you come to Vancouver for a month or so (stay in a short term rental or a bed and breakfast or, if you don’t mind the inconvenience and would like to save money, a hostel.) and start seeing if A. You actually LIKE the place and B. see if you can actually get work! MY Canadian friends are really struggling with the recession – though none of them are in your field. (two are biologists and one is an anthropologist) I’m certain many people on the forum can recommend realtors, emigration lawyers and maybe even employment agencies. 
I would be happy to give you the run down on every place I’ve stayed and why I liked or did not like them.

Re: feeling settled in Vancouver:
I felt settled after three days - I knew where all the stores I needed where and by the end of the first week I had a gang of friends to hang out with!


----------

